# I got to go look at some Federal Pacific beauties today...!



## funkking (May 27, 2020)

Customer's insurance company wants their Federal Pacific panels replaced. They have 3 panels and a 400 A fused disconnect. (they have a lot more electrical equipment than that, but those are the remaining FP units anyways). My mind is still processing the spaghetti factor, lol. Here's some pics of one of the panels..


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I noticed the isolated neutrals. ( sarcasm). But is it the Feredar Pacific fault or the insraller's fault. I say installer because I can't see an electrician doing that kind of work.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I see a panel off level by half a bubble. Any other issues?


----------



## funkking (May 27, 2020)

The building is vacant now. They rent it out for Bingo and some other odds and ends. Apparently it used to be a machine shop. I imagine most of the work was done by their maintenance guys.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

funkking said:


> The building is vacant now. They rent it out for Bingo and some other odds and ends. Apparently it used to be a machine shop. I imagine most of the work was done by their maintenance guys.


Looks like a typical in-house installation........


----------



## funkking (May 27, 2020)

I'm not sure if the FP disconnects carry the same stigma as their Stab-Lok load centers or not, but here's a pic of the fused disconnect.


----------



## ohm it hertz (Dec 2, 2020)

Oh you mean stigma like this? 









Have fun with that rats nest!


----------



## Kawicrash (Aug 21, 2018)

What the heck kind of elbow is on the feeder pipe at the right?? A 2" pull elbow?


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

You can buy 2" elbows. Wouldn't want to be the guy that has to bend the wires back into it so the cover will close. 
check out the unlimited fuse on B phase lol


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

funkking said:


> I'm not sure if the FP disconnects carry the same stigma as their Stab-Lok load centers or not, but here's a pic of the fused disconnect.
> View attachment 153260


At least here in Canada, their disconnects were of a decent quality. 
The NC a breakers were not much better than tapping right off of the buss bar


----------



## funkking (May 27, 2020)

I've been getting calls to look at all of the good ones lately....


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

wcord said:


> You can buy 2" elbows. Wouldn't want to be the guy that has to bend the wires back into it so the cover will close.
> check out the unlimited fuse on B phase lol


If you have a corner grounded Delta, that's how they used to do them.


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

wcord said:


> You can buy 2" elbows. Wouldn't want to be the guy that has to bend the wires back into it so the cover will close.
> check out the unlimited fuse on B phase lol


It's not unlimited. It has 400A stamped right on it.


----------



## Sberry (Jan 11, 2021)

I did a job recent was similar. All the secondary work was beautiful and well executed but they jammed all the extra wire in the panel. I believe the thinking at the time may have been that there was an upgrade in the near future and the panel would be larger. Was an easy sell when I suggest another panel and that the service was adequate and in great shape. It didnt have quite as much in it as that busy bugger but it really took better part of a work day to straighten it out and add move to additional panel. If I was quoting to shorten the wire in that would have to look at a couple man days easy, maybe 3.


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't know why but a panel changeout like that would make my day. Just leave me alone with all the parts, some decent light and my music. I'll let you know when I'm done.

Tim.


----------



## Sberry (Jan 11, 2021)

The one I did recent was a nice job under great conditions. Hey,,, is that a HOM breaker I spot in one of those panels above?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

canbug said:


> Just leave me alone with all the parts, some decent light and my music. I'll let you know when I'm done.
> 
> Tim.


This describes ALL the jobs i like doing. Just let me slam and jam!


----------



## LEVY (Jan 28, 2021)

At least you have plenty of wire to play with:


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Between the rats nest and the FPE I'd be so happy to replace those.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

[QUOTE="
View attachment 153263

[/QUOTE]

In all seriousness, what is the hazard with this particular panel?? That's very common around here.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Spark Master said:


> [QUOTE="
> View attachment 153263


In all seriousness, what is the hazard with this particular panel?? That's very common around here.
[/QUOTE]
That particular panel is overfull with the wires packed in. With a panel full of tandems, you quickly run out of room. The Homeline in the BR panel also doesn't play well either. At first glance they are interchangeable, but the hook opposite the bus clip is offset on Homeline.


----------



## funkking (May 27, 2020)

Spark Master said:


> [QUOTE="
> View attachment 153263


In all seriousness, what is the hazard with this particular panel?? That's very common around here.
[/QUOTE]
The spaghetti mess is not actually the problem. The insurance company told me that they will no longer insure buildings with Federal Pacific panels, because if the panel catches on fire and burns the building down, there is no company to sue. Federal Pacific is now out of business.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Another beauty that did not age very well. Sends shivers down my spine.


----------



## Spark Master (Jul 3, 2012)

funkking said:


> The spaghetti mess is not actually the problem. The insurance company told me that they will no longer insure buildings with Federal Pacific panels, because if the panel catches on fire and burns the building down, there is no company to sue. Federal Pacific is now out of business.


Looks like a standard Murray panel. Not a FP, or FPE.
That over stuffed mess is to be expected in a 16/32 panel, or any panel that accepts tandem breakers in every space. Every installation I do is a full size panel, 40/40, or whatever.


----------

